# Eliminar ruido en AUX adaptado



## JP711 (Dic 5, 2018)

Hola amigos, resulta que mi autorstereo solo reproducía discos compactos (CD) así que decidí agregarle una entrada auxiliar soldando 3 cables a su placa en left, right y GND. Funciona casi a la perfección, el problema es el siguiente:

Cuando subes el volumen al máximo (sin auxiliar conectado) se escucha un zumbido muy ligero (casi no se percibe) algo como tsssssssssss.... Pero cuando ya conectas cualquier dispositivo al auxiliar el ruido se escucha muy perceptible, (solo con el volumen del autoestereo al máximo) si el volumen se baja como a la mitad el ruido es mucho mas bajo (como si no tuviera conectado el teléfono).

Al principio pensé que podría ser que el cable auxiliar era muy largo pero resulta que si conecto el cable solito (sin ningun teléfono) el ruido es demasiado bajo (no molesta)

Quiero saber si se puede diseñar algun filtro para eliminar ese ruido gracias amigos 
Por cierto el zumbido se mantiene esté apagado o prendido el auto, y ya con la musica no se nota, pero es algo molesto escucharlo entre canciones


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2018)

imagen, esquema de lo que has echo


----------



## indemornin (Dic 5, 2018)

Hola JP711 !! Puedes usar el circuito adjunto y problema resuelto, aunque deberías ampliar información como dijo anteriormente el compañero, obviamente. Saludos cordiales al foro!


----------



## JP711 (Dic 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> imagen, esquema de lo que has echo


Básicamente es esto...

Solamente agregué un auxiliar hembra para poder conectar mi celular al autoestereo, van 3 cables del estereo hacia el auxiliar hembra, sabiendo que el auxiliar funciona con un canal izquierdo, derecho y con una tierra.


indemornin dijo:


> Hola JP711 !! Puedes usar el circuito adjunto y problema resuelto, aunque deberías ampliar información como dijo anteriormente el compañero, obviamente. Saludos cordiales al foro!


gracias, estoy fuera pero mañana regreso a mi casa, lo intento y les cuento como me va  espero mas alternativas amigos por si alguien tiene otra opinión


----------



## JP711 (Dic 6, 2018)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola JP711 !! Puedes usar el circuito adjunto y problema resuelto, aunque deberías ampliar información como dijo anteriormente el compañero, obviamente. Saludos cordiales al foro!


He probado haciendo eso y el ruido sigue, solamente noté que el volumen creo que se escucha un poco mas alto. Tambien intenté cambiando las resistencias de 10k por potenciometros de 20k, pero al ajustarlos al máximo lo único que se va es la canción pero el zumbido sigue


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2018)

Prueba agrandar los dos capacitores a . . .  10 nF


----------



## JP711 (Dic 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Prueba agrandar los dos capacitores a . . .  10 nF


Sigue el problema, intenté en una protoboard y todo igual, solde el circuito y el problema sigue


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2018)

JP711 dijo:


> Básicamente es esto...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 173968
> Solamente agregué un auxiliar hembra para poder conectar mi celular al autoestereo, van 3 cables del estereo hacia el auxiliar hembra, sabiendo que el auxiliar funciona con un canal izquierdo, derecho y con una tierra.
> 
> gracias, estoy fuera pero mañana regreso a mi casa, lo intento y les cuento como me va  espero mas alternativas amigos por si alguien tiene otra opinión


no me acuerdo.  de otro post similar

pero si dice *output *son salidas  no entradas
eso es para conectar un amplificador secundario


----------



## indemornin (Dic 6, 2018)

Para que el foro pueda ayudarte tendrías que poner fotos de cómo y donde decidiste realizar la conexión de entrada de señal a la placa del autoestereo, tal vez ahi este el problema, personalmente he realizado y utilizado el circuito de adaptación exitósamente en la mayoría de aplicaciones similares.
Tu problema evidentemente además debe ser otro, si hay fotos tal vez lleguemos a poder encontrarle la vuelta! slds.


----------



## JP711 (Dic 7, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> no me acuerdo.  de otro post similar
> 
> pero si dice *output *son salidas  no entradas
> eso es para conectar un amplificador secundario


Vale no hay problema muchas gracias


indemornin dijo:


> Para que el foro pueda ayudarte tendrías que poner fotos de cómo y donde decidiste realizar la conexión de entrada de señal a la placa del autoestereo, tal vez ahi este el problema, personalmente he realizado y utilizado el circuito de adaptación exitósamente en la mayoría de aplicaciones similares.
> Tu problema evidentemente además debe ser otro, si hay fotos tal vez lleguemos a poder encontrarle la vuelta! slds.



Quizá no me he explicado bien, solo he soldado un auxiliar hembra a la parte que reproduce CDs del autoestereo. Dejo estas 2 fotos: 


Y bueno por si alguien se anima a leerlo este es el tutorial que seguí:
Turorial agregar entrada Auxiliar a estereo original Civic 2001

Muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## indemornin (Dic 7, 2018)

Podrías probar conectando el cable de GND o tierra a otro punto "GND" de la placa o quizá al signal GND (S-GND) a ver si el zumbido disminuye. Una prueba que yo haría es dejar la entrada libre sin conectar nada y si el ruido existe entonces lo genera el mismo estereo y no hay nada que hacer sino buscar otros puntos de contacto distintos a los recomendados en el tutorial.
Si en vez el zumbido sólo se produce al conectar la fuente de señal (telefono celular) puede sospecharse que el ruido molesto se genera en el propio telefono celular (probar con otra fuente e señal) o bien el cable mayado no es bueno y penetra interferencia/ruido.Quizá tambien ajustando los valores del filtro propuesto anteriormente (las 4 Resistencias de 1K y condensadores de 10nF) se logre mejorar la relacion señal /ruido.
Cordial saludo al foro!


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2018)

si estas probando con una fuente de pc , eso te puede hacer ruido


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2018)

JP711 dijo:


> Civic 2001



Extraño mi Civic... 

Al colocar el volumen del estereo al maximo, es normal que haga ese ruido ( "tsss" ).
Coloca un preset por cada canal (10k, estaria bien), asi:
Pin 1 a ground (gnd, masa, etc)
Pin 2 (central) al estereo
Pin 3 al celular, mp3, etc

En la entrada del mp3/celular/etc, coloca una resistencia de carga de unos 100 ohms, y coloca el volumen del aparato a 3/4 (75% mas o menos del total), regula ambos preset hasta que no sature, y ya maneja el volumen desde el propio estereo, no toques el volumen de tu mp3/celular/etc


----------



## JP711 (Dic 14, 2018)

Amigos he probado todo y hasta ahora nada me funciona, igual el ruido no es tan molesto ya que no todo el tiempo utilizo el volumen al máximo así que he decidido dejarlo así, agradezco mucho su tiempo de todos los que contestaron, saludos


----------



## aldobro (Ago 27, 2019)

Yo tambien tengo el mismo problema mi estereo sale de la Radio. Probé una fuente trafo y el ruido desaparecio. No se si se puede filtrar la corriente del auto


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 28, 2019)

aldobro dijo:


> No se si se puede filtrar la corriente del auto



Una bobina (desconozco los Henrios que se necesitan) y un condensador de unos 4700uF x 25 voltios, quizas te sirva, y en paralelo al condensador, uno ceramico de 104 (= 100 nF = 0.1uF)


----------



## aldobro (Ago 28, 2019)

Para los dos ? Para positivo y maza


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 28, 2019)

aldobro dijo:


> Para los dos ? Para positivo y maza



Como "dos"?
El auto solo tiene positivo y negativo (o maza, gnd, ground, etc), no lleva tensiones positivas *Y* negativas, solo es 12 voltios.
Y si, seria entre positivo y maza (negativo, gnd, ground, etc)


----------



## aldobro (Ago 28, 2019)

me lo podrias diagramar DJ T3 por favor.


----------

